
Publicly Available Standards - Tomte
https://standards.iso.org/ittf/PubliclyAvailableStandards/index.html
======
triska
Nice list! I noticed that the list also contains several corrigenda. However,
there are corrigenda that are also publicly available yet not on this list.

For example, the hitherto published corrigenda for the Prolog ISO standard
(ISO/IEC 13211-1:1995) are also publicly available, or at least you can
"preview" the entire documents from the ISO site:

[https://www.iso.org/standard/50405.html](https://www.iso.org/standard/50405.html)

[https://www.iso.org/standard/58033.html](https://www.iso.org/standard/58033.html)

[https://www.iso.org/standard/73194.html](https://www.iso.org/standard/73194.html)

